# Reggie Evans, part 2



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> September 5
> 
> "The Nuggets are getting bigger with the re-signing of power forward Reggie Evans. Denver has agreed in principle to sign Evans to a five-year deal that will be signed this week, according to an NBA source. "
> 
> --_Denver Post_


Nuggets to re-Sign forward

I guess nobody's surprised by this, right?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i see a trade coming very soon...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> i see a trade coming very soon...


What he said. Camby, Nene, Martin, Smith, Evans...all these guys deserve to play big minutes next year. That's a great rotation, but someone needs to be moved, probably to bring in more stability in the backcourt.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

So who do you think the odd man out will be?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> So who do you think the odd man out will be?


The one that gets along with Karl the least, Kenyon. The problem is trading him because his value is at an all time low.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Yikes, I would hate that deal if I was a Nugget fan. That's a lot of money for a role player who can't score (except against his former team of course... :whatever: ), and who won't even be starting.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

How much of a sacrifice--Martin's worth vs. what Denver can get for him--will the team make to get rid of him?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

k is not the guy out IMO. he will be later on no doubt, but not right now...

joe smith, evans, and najera should all be worried! and kmart if we somehow get lucky with him. dont see that happening though...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

One thing about the part endora60 quoted confuses me. The quote says Denver got bigger by re-signing Evans. I would take that to mean they are bigger than last season. How do you get bigger by re-signing a player you already had?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> joe smith, evans, and najera should all be worried!


Don't know about the other two, but do the Mavs have room for Najera, and would they want him again? I read something a little while back about him wanting very much to go back to Dallas to play. If the Mavs were to want him, and he wants to go to them, would the Nuggets be willing to let him go, thereby solving their own logjam?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

endora60 said:


> Don't know about the other two, but do the Mavs have room for Najera, and would they want him again? I read something a little while back about him wanting very much to go back to Dallas to play. If the Mavs were to want him, and he wants to go to them, would the Nuggets be willing to let him go, thereby solving their own logjam?


Are you suggesting that they cut him or trade him? If trade, what could Dallas give Denver in return?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Signing Evans makes me happy. We lost Elson to the Spurs, and Evans has always been impressive to me since his days with the Sonics. Once JR Smith starts hitting his potential with great play, having all these bigs will be a very nice when going up against other front lines in the NBA. No lay ups defense by the Nuggets.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Don't know about the other two, but do the Mavs have room for Najera, and would they want him again? I read something a little while back about him wanting very much to go back to Dallas to play. If the Mavs were to want him, and he wants to go to them, would the Nuggets be willing to let him go, thereby solving their own logjam?


the mavs would love to take him off our hands. i really dont see this logjam as a problem. JR, Diawara, and DJ (or some other guard we sign) have to hold down the 2 guard spot intially... unless a good trade comes along before the season starts. Kmart will probably get a lot of pre season time to showcase him.

i expect kmart to go to the eastern conference. the mavs would like him... but they havent been willing to give up what denver wants. its not a matter of if denver can trade kmart... its denver waiting to get a good deal. at least the papers say they fielded plenty of offers, and laughed at them all.

contending teams are all going to eventually get into a bidding war for kmart (eastern conference ones) Dallas will be interested... so Miami will jump in to try and make sure Dallas doesnt get him (would be really nice for dallas to start kmart instead of dampier). 

Others could get involved... the wizards for example need to improve to become contenders. several eastern conference teams might find themselves in the picture at some point during the season.

What I've been wondering is if we can get a three way trade going with the Lakers. Id like to move Kmart and throw in some other fairly lucrative piece to get back.... Lamar Odom.

I've kinda identified him as a player that would be awesome in a nugget uniform. He's a team guy. He can handle and pass... can run the fast break. Incorporating him into the basketball team could be a challenge. Lamar has a value sure... not somebody the lakers are just going to give up. But people are questioning where he can be the second guy on that team. If he is a good fit.

Plus Mitch & Co are wanting to be way under the cap next summer. If they could get back talent to play with kobe this year and move Lamars 72 million dollar contract off the books they are in good shape to land somebody to play with kobe.

so far i havent thougth of anything that great. the kings have bonzi wells beggin for a contract, plus williamson, potapenko and hart all on expiring deals. Maybe bonzi(one year contract) SAR and expiring deals to the lakers. Odom and a contract they dont want to denver

and kmart and boykins to sacramento. (assuming sac sends Jason Hart along with Lamar Odom to Denver from LA)

LA
Brown
SAR
Bonzi Wells
Bryant
Smush, Sasha, or Farmar, Williams
Vlad 6th man
ton of free agent cash in the summer

Sacramento
Miller
Kmart
Artest
Kmart2, or salmons or garcia
bibby

Denver
who really knows... karl would have to try some things
Camby
Odom
Anthony
JR Smith
Andre Miller

Nene... 6th man and future starter at some point down the road

if odom was the one pushing the ball up the floor..... what would andre millers role be on the team?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

There's no way that Lamar Odom will run the point in Denver. He's good, but not THAT good.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Plus Mitch & Co are wanting to be way under the cap next summer.


That myth was debunked long ago.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> There's no way that Lamar Odom will run the point in Denver. He's good, but not THAT good.


i'm not saying he'd play PG, but he sure could get our offense going.... I think he could find players for better opportunties.... i think thats what the lakers are reallly going to focus with on him. having him lead the fast break... buss has been wanting to bring back showtime for awhile now.

as for the rumor of being under the cap debunked....... after trading shaq... and I believe that was purely and monetary issue........you gotta find a way to replace him somehow...... the only real way I see to do that is via free agency. If you can move Odom and one other contract you dont want for SAR Bonzi and expiring deals... they could sign Rashard Lewis, Mike Bibby and Morris Peterson

To do that the lakers would need to be at least 22 million under the cap in my estimation. But moving to LA to play with Kobe Bryant is a plus.. its a big plus.. anybody that goes out there is going to thrive because kobe attracts so much attention.. thats exactly why JR Smith should be so pumped about this year... he is going to get some looks with Melo recieving triple teams


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> as for the rumor of being under the cap debunked....... after trading shaq... and I believe that was purely and monetary issue........you gotta find a way to replace him somehow...... the only real way I see to do that is via free agency. If you can move Odom and one other contract you dont want for SAR Bonzi and expiring deals... they could sign Rashard Lewis, Mike Bibby and Morris Peterson
> 
> To do that the lakers would need to be at least 22 million under the cap in my estimation. But moving to LA to play with Kobe Bryant is a plus.. its a big plus.. anybody that goes out there is going to thrive because kobe attracts so much attention.. thats exactly why JR Smith should be so pumped about this year... he is going to get some looks with Melo recieving triple teams


Replace Shaq, what are you talking about? Shaq was traded for 2 reasons. 1) Kobe wanted him gone and 2) Buss didn't want to pay him 25 million a season.

Rashard Lewis isn't better than Odom and while Bibby is very good, what he does isn't worth big $$ in the Triangle.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Replace Shaq, what are you talking about? Shaq was traded for 2 reasons. 1) Kobe wanted him gone and 2) Buss didn't want to pay him 25 million a season.
> 
> Rashard Lewis isn't better than Odom and while Bibby is very good, what he does isn't worth big $$ in the Triangle.


if they want to contend.... they need better players. Lewis is going to be a better second option than Odom..... regardless of what players you suggest the lakers sign.... I wouldnt automatically dismiss the idea of trying to find ways to win this year while getting some expiring deals via trade.

I believe it was 30 million a year... and of course shaq took a much bigger paycut in Miami. Which is one reason you have to point at shaq as part of the problem...

call it what you want, and you wont find another shaq on the market, but you gotta find some talented players somewhere to put around kobe


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> if they want to contend.... they need better players. Lewis is going to be a better second option than Odom..... regardless of what players you suggest the lakers sign.... I wouldnt automatically dismiss the idea of trying to find ways to win this year while getting some expiring deals via trade.
> 
> I believe it was 30 million a year... and of course shaq took a much bigger paycut in Miami. Which is one reason you have to point at shaq as part of the problem...
> 
> call it what you want, and you wont find another shaq on the market, but you gotta find some talented players somewhere to put around kobe


The Lakers run the triangle and there is no way Lewis would be a better second option in it that Odom. Lewis does one thing and that is shoot. The Triangle requires far more out of players. 

The Lakers don't need a major influx of talent to get better.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> The Lakers run the triangle and there is no way Lewis would be a better second option in it that Odom. Lewis does one thing and that is shoot. The Triangle requires far more out of players.
> 
> The Lakers don't need a major influx of talent to get better.


they wont contend with that roster.... ever. Odom doesnt really have that second option mentality... at least not on the lakers. he seems like he wants to be more of the distributor... offensively he can have trouble stepping up at times.

i dont care what offense you run... that roster wont win you a championship. No new influx of talent, no championship... for some reason... I thought thats why buss payed all that money to get phil back.

snupping your nose at the possibility the lakers try to create more room to make some 07 signings is at best closed minded.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> they wont contend with that roster.... ever. Odom doesnt really have that second option mentality... at least not on the lakers. he seems like he wants to be more of the distributor... offensively he can have trouble stepping up at times.
> 
> i dont care what offense you run... that roster wont win you a championship. No new influx of talent, no championship... for some reason... I thought thats why buss payed all that money to get phil back.
> 
> snupping your nose at the possibility the lakers try to create more room to make some 07 signings is at best closed minded.


You obviously haven't watched Odom enough if you have that opinion. Odom put up 19 PPG, 11 RPG & 5 APG in the playoffs which is plenty as Kobe's second option. The problem for the Lakers was their 3rd option and they added Radmanovic to address that. VladRad is as good of a 3 point shooter as Lewis in addition to being a better rebounder and passer.

Buss brought Phil back to rebuild the team after Rudy had to leave.

Also, I didn't say no new talent, I said they didn't need a major influx of talent.

The Lakers have 07-08 salary commitments of $47.5 Million to 4 players. There is no sense in trying to rid 13.3 million of that for lesser players when 9.1 million comes off the next summer.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Screw the Lakers. This is the Nuggets thread.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Screw the Lakers. This is the Nuggets thread.


Ok then. Lets go back to the standard exercise of which teams would want the Nuggets extra PF's. We've beaten Kenyon to death and obviously the interest in Evans isn't that great since he resigned for so little. That leaves Joe with his expiring contract and Eddie with his two year deal.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> obviously the interest in Evans isn't that great since he resigned for so little. .


Reggie Evans got a good contract.

You know, the nba Gms do some unusual things. I'm well aware of the Lakers salary cap situation. And I also acknowledged that my trade idea was just mediocre. probably a better team out there to trade with. however you need to be more opened minded out things... otherwise you wont be right about very much. no need to jump to conclusions, youve done that a few times and it didnt work out for you. Personally Im to the point where I'm ok with just about anything happening to make our current ballclub better.... except trade melo of course.

you can turn the lamar odom stat anyway you want. he wasnt all that and a bag of chips during the regular season. And of course we could just go the the elimination game against the suns. in 41 minutes he had 5 rebounds 2 assists and 4 fouls. and shot 35 percent from the field for 12 points. However you want to see it. But if you jump to a conclusion... that kmart cant be traded for a first round pick... the lakers wont go for cap room.... and spre got caught strangling a woman... you are gonna look salty at some point.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Reggie Evans got a good contract.


It was a lot less than he was wanting which tells you something about the demand for his services.



> You know, the nba Gms do some unusual things. I'm well aware of the Lakers salary cap situation. And I also acknowledged that my trade idea was just mediocre. probably a better team out there to trade with. however you need to be more opened minded out things... otherwise you wont be right about very much. no need to jump to conclusions, youve done that a few times and it didnt work out for you. Personally Im to the point where I'm ok with just about anything happening to make our current ballclub better.... except trade melo of course.
> 
> you can turn the lamar odom stat anyway you want. he wasnt all that and a bag of chips during the regular season. And of course we could just go the the elimination game against the suns. in 41 minutes he had 5 rebounds 2 assists and 4 fouls. and shot 35 percent from the field for 12 points. However you want to see it. But if you jump to a conclusion... that kmart cant be traded for a first round pick... the lakers wont go for cap room.... and spre got caught strangling a woman... you are gonna look salty at some point.


I never said Spree got caught. I said the title didn't need to be changed according the to site's guidelines. I also didn't say Kenyon can't be traded for a first round pick, rather I said he couldn't be traded for one of the upper picks in the 2007 draft.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> It was a lot less than he was wanting which tells you something about the demand for his services.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Spree got caught. I said the title didn't need to be changed according the to site's guidelines. I also didn't say Kenyon can't be traded for a first round pick, rather I said he couldn't be traded for one of the upper picks in the 2007 draft.


actually you said it was for the players i listed... which i was quick to point out i listed players from the lotto to late first round picks... to second round picks. and I'm not talking about site guidelines, im talking about what is using legally sound judgement and what nuggets posters preceive.

frankily, we think you are a kenyon fan way before a nugget fan. So why should we trust anything you say, because could you just be trying to look out for what team kenyon goes to... it seems that interest alone trumps any interest you could have in the denver nuggets.

everyone knows when i post something... i'm a denver nuggets fan first... no hidden agenda here.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> actually you said it was for the players i listed... which i was quick to point out i listed players from the lotto to late first round picks... to second round picks.


No, that isn't what I said at all. I talked about a subset of the players you listed.



> and I'm not talking about site guidelines, im talking about what is using legally sound judgement and what nuggets posters preceive.


All I care about is the site guidelines. The rest doesn't matter when it comes to the title of a thread.



> frankily, we think you are a kenyon fan way before a nugget fan. So why should we trust anything you say, because could you just be trying to look out for what team kenyon goes to... it seems that interest alone trumps any interest you could have in the denver nuggets.
> 
> everyone knows when i post something... i'm a denver nuggets fan first... no hidden agenda here.


Frankly, I don't care about the juvenile tripe you just stated. It is far more damning of you than it is of me.

I'm still a Nets fan and I'll still be a Nuggets fan.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> No, that isn't what I said at all. I talked about a subset of the players you listed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


consider me done.....why bother...... no need to try and make everyone get it... ill settle for 99%.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> It was a lot less than he was wanting which tells you something about the demand for his services.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said Spree got caught. *I said the title didn't need to be changed according the to site's guidelines.* I also didn't say Kenyon can't be traded for a first round pick, rather I said he couldn't be traded for one of the upper picks in the 2007 draft.


Thought this site was about credibility? I write a thread about Iverson getting traded and I get killed. Somebody jumps to say Spree was caught and mods defend the legitimacy for the title not to be changed. Nice!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> I'm still a Nets fan and I'll still be a Nuggets fan.


Sports Bigamy...a Bill Simmons no no!! :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Thought this site was about credibility? I write a thread about Iverson getting traded and I get killed. Somebody jumps to say Spree was caught and mods defend the legitimacy for the title not to be changed. Nice!


exactly what I thought of


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Timmons said:


> Thought this site was about credibility? I write a thread about Iverson getting traded and I get killed. Somebody jumps to say Spree was caught and mods defend the legitimacy for the title not to be changed. Nice!


This site has never been about credibility.


----------

